# Thermostat Wiring



## Tonyrc (Dec 13, 2016)

I didnt have a thermostat when I moved into my new place.I dont know what goes where.Any help would be greatly appreciated.See pic`s.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Manufacturer and Model?


----------



## Tonyrc (Dec 13, 2016)

BDP Company-Carrier Model# 541DB048

Thermosatat Honeywell RTH2410B


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...B963A0212761F13C1C21B963A0212761F13&FORM=VIRE
and slide FF to 5 minutes and 30 seconds for new installation. With batteries you don't usually need the blue wire but to be sure go to the Heat Pump and compare.


----------

